
Facebook with slowing growth in Asia. Is Facebook slowly running out of steam? - zhiQ
http://www.greyreview.com/2011/07/01/facebook-in-asia-more-than-150-million-users-but-slowing-growth-in-quarter-2-2011/
======
nextparadigms
I think it was to be expected in Asia, with China blocking them, but the real
surprise was that people are _quitting_ it in its core market: North America.
And that was even before Google+ was announced. The launch of Google+ will
only accelerate the exodus, because I believe there are a lot of Facebook
early adopters who got tired of it, and they couldn't wait to move on to the
next big thing. Unfortunately, until Google+ there was no such thing.

------
Uchikoma
Not sure where there is really the news. With a limited number of humans and a
percentage of social media users of X% of human population, this needs to
slow. The slowing down seems to come early, but only because FB is such a huge
success.

